# laptop screen only works at certain angle



## lee86 (Sep 27, 2011)

Screen only works when the lids open in a certain angle which is causing me problems, it goes completely white and flickers, my guess is a loose connection, warrantys run out so wonderd if its something i can do. hp pavillion dv7-2215sa thanks in advance


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

If you arent able to do it yourself take it somewhere and see how much it would cost to have it done.


----------



## lee86 (Sep 27, 2011)

was kinda looking to do it myself, near xmas and all  is there much involved and is that the problem? cheers


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Ive never tried to repair a screen but i know its not easy to do. Theres so many parts involved that if you dont know what your doing you can make things worse.Im going to assume to start with something has come loose and go from there.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Be careful and you should be able to do this if you are good with your hands.

This guide will give you an idea of what's involved :- http://www.insidemylaptop.com/remove-lcd-screen-inverter-board-hp-pavilion-dv7-notebook/

The Video cable shown in Step 10 could be damaged or loose, that could cause the problem you have. Also check that the other end of this cable has a good connection in it's socket.

Ebay.co.uk has some replacement cables :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...5698&rt=nc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


----------



## lee86 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks mate il look in to it


----------

